# Do Coyote's Stalk Humans?



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

Question for you guys - I was leaving my stand last night just after dark and as I was walking down the trail I heard foot steps - thought I jumped a deer. I stopped and heard definate foot steps. Kept walking and then stopped again. Continued to hear the steps following me step for step. A deer would have booked it. I shined my flashlight - couldnt see anything. This contiued for about 100 yards and then I sped up to get out of there! you never know!

Do you coyotes stalk humans? What else could it be?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i think they are more scared of humans than we are of them. if it was not a cubacabla i don't no what it could have been.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ive never seen it or heard of it. Never been scared of them and we have a bunch of them on our lease.


----------



## Blazerboy (Jan 3, 2009)

A 71 year old guy who grew up in Walnut Hill and who has been in the woods his whole lifetold me that bobcats will often follow or walk off to the side of you in the dark. He told me this a few years ago as I was talking about some kind of critter walking off to the side of me at times in the dark on my way to and from my stand. He also said that most of the time they will stop when you stop and begin walking again when you start walking. I have had this experience many times in my life. (I'm 46) I always figured it was coyotes too.


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

SKUNK APE!!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

This happened to me Christmas Weekend.

I was hunting on some family property in SouthEast Alabama. The property is Riverfront and We have had problems with people coming onto the property at the river bridge. We stay in pretty good contact with the Game Wardens and they are pretty good to help us keep an eye out. Anyway I was on my son's truck and parked it at the highway and walked into the woods on a good trailto hunt a creek botton surrounded by ClearCut. About 8am I noticed movement on the trail I walked in on and it was the Game Warden. He walked close enough I could speak to him to get his attention without speaking loudly, and I spoke to him. He realized it was me and he told me he didn't recognizethe truck, we talked a minuteand made a his visit quick and turned around and left the same way he came in. Not 40 yards behind him followed a large Bobcat. I put the Bobcat in my crosshairs and thought about shooting it, but I felt it was too close to the Warden for me to shoot. I don't know how far the Bobcat followed him, but Iwatched him follow him for 30 yards or more then lost sight of the Bobcat due to the undergrowth.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i imagine they follow hoping that something like a rat or rabbit will jump and they can make an easy meal of it. i guess.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

I've never heard of a coyote stalking a human and learned not too long ago that there has never been a reported coyote attack in the state of Alabama. However, I stil get pretty spooked when I hear something around me at dark or they start howling not far off. Lol


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

If you sound like a rabbit they will.

Joraca


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

> *Blazerboy (2/7/2010)*A 71 year old guy who grew up in Walnut Hill and who has been in the woods his whole lifetold me that bobcats will often follow or walk off to the side of you in the dark. He told me this a few years ago as I was talking about some kind of critter walking off to the side of me at times in the dark on my way to and from my stand. He also said that most of the time they will stop when you stop and begin walking again when you start walking. I have had this experience many times in my life. (I'm 46) I always figured it was coyotes too.




Heard the same thing about bobcats


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a coyote in Gulf Breeze Proper around Shoreline and Pine Tree. I know 3 people who have seen him at different times. Little dogs beware! Animal control said they are seeing things.


----------



## theshizzle (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think a coyote will mess with you, but wild dogs might. All the old time farmers around Opp took them very serious. It there was word of dogs being around, they wouldn't let the kids get far away. The dogs would kill all of the goats if they got to them.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

If a wild animal is hungry enough, I'm sure it would stalk just about anything! My Dad has had them chase him out of the woods before. And also another one of my buddies dad had them chase him all the way to his truck! We also used to hunt in Auburn and heard guys at the camp said they had yotes flank them down the road as they would come out of their stands.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw a coyote trailing a fellow at Ft. Morgan earlier this year. We both left the point at the same time but by the time we made the mile long walk back to the truck he was a good 300 yards ahead of me. By the light cast by street lightsI could barely make out something in the shadows. I had a very powerful flashlight on me and I shined it in the direction of the shadow and saw a coyote. Also,the time before that we were once again at Ft. Morgan and got caught in a heavy thunderstorms that would've washed out all tracks and on our wayback we could see where a coyote had trailed us to the point.

I don't think they were trailing us to hurt us. I think they do it more out of curiosity.


----------



## svengali76 (Mar 21, 2008)

http://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/posted/archive/2009/10/28/cape-breton-coyote-attack-kills-toronto-woman.aspx

- Jason


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Was watching "I shouldn't be alive" the other night. 



They had a guy who was trapped under his four wheeler in the Canadian wilderness. He had one polio leg, and the other one was crushed, and part of the four wheeler was in his back. He was trapped face down. The coyotes at first came just two or three, and he scared them off by making noise, then they came back with a whole pack. Seems they are smarter than people think, and sensed his helplessness, then called in reinforcements. He got rescued by a passerby, but I imagine one more night and he would have been coyote food. 



Love that show.


----------



## godeep (Jun 2, 2009)

ONLY IF YOU ARE MARC CANAN OR JAMIE FRANKLIN THEY THINK EVERYTHING IN THE WOODS IS GOING TO EAT THEM


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

no


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *choppedliver (2/8/2010)*Was watching "I shouldn't be alive" the other night.
> 
> Love that show.


+1 Great show!


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes (seriously, check the link below).

http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Music/10/29/canada.singer.killed/index.html

But only if you're a peaceful Canadian folk singer who is opposed to carrying a gun in the woods.

Believe it or not, I saw one on Yacht Club Dr. in FWB on my way to hunt at 4:00 a.m., right behind a fox. Got a good look at him, DEFINITELY a 'yote.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

"I shouldn't be alive" is pretty much the best show on tv if you ask me!


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

Glad it wasnt just me. I didnt want to be the only wimp hearing things in the woods!


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

i dont know if they stalk you or not but they dang sure will make you quicken your pace and your grip on the gun especially if you have a long walk outta the woods.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

> *Geronimo (2/7/2010)*I saw a coyote trailing a fellow at Ft. Morgan earlier this year. We both left the point at the same time but by the time we made the mile long walk back to the truck he was a good 300 yards ahead of me. By the light cast by street lightsI could barely make out something in the shadows. I had a very powerful flashlight on me and I shined it in the direction of the shadow and saw a coyote. Also,the time before that we were once again at Ft. Morgan and got caught in a heavy thunderstorms that would've washed out all tracks and on our wayback we could see where a coyote had trailed us to the point.
> 
> I don't think they were trailing us to hurt us. I think they do it more out of curiosity.


\

Geronimo-you hunt with a guy who I also hunt with who had to catch up with his feet one night. I dont think The yotes wanted to attack, but when thyere is blood in the air they are sure not to be far away. We were bow hunting, it got dark, I climbed down, my partner was about 400 yards up the road. I heard the yotes start their yep yappin. When I saw my buddys flashlight comming, I think his feet were about 10' out in front of him. He had nerves of steele, but his feet were movin mighty fast. It happened another time to my brother-n-law. He shot a 6 point in a foodplot, got dark he went to check it out, then is when the coyotes started packin around him. He shined his light at them. Couldn't see anything, but they were yappin all around him, and running around in the shadows just out of the foodplot.He dropped his hat on the buck, and ran to the truck. He said his feet wouldnt be still.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *collardncornbread (2/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Geronimo (2/7/2010)*I saw a coyote trailing a fellow at Ft. Morgan earlier this year. We both left the point at the same time but by the time we made the mile long walk back to the truck he was a good 300 yards ahead of me. By the light cast by street lightsI could barely make out something in the shadows. I had a very powerful flashlight on me and I shined it in the direction of the shadow and saw a coyote. Also,the time before that we were once again at Ft. Morgan and got caught in a heavy thunderstorms that would've washed out all tracks and on our wayback we could see where a coyote had trailed us to the point.
> ...


I believe it.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I've hunted all my life and that has been a few years and I have never heard of anyone being attacked by coyotes. I know they will follow you if you are using scents sometimes but as soon as they pick up on a humans sent they are gone.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *bamaman08 (2/8/2010)*"I shouldn't be alive" is pretty much the best show on tv if you ask me!




+1! And axmen is pretty good


----------

